# Is it Christmas yet?



## a mere housewife (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it Christmas?

(FYI)


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Heidi for providing this service. I'll keep checking back.


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Bob for thanking me for that useful post. I confess it's one of the clearest and most precise statements of the case I've ever come across, and really helped me to get a handle on the situation.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 30, 2007)

updated hourly with up to date information.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

How many websites do you know of that are actually as useful as this one?

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 1, 2007)

a mere housewife said:


> updated hourly with up to date information.



I'll have to give that link to my kids.


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 1, 2007)

*stInk, stAnk, STUNK!!!!*



a mere housewife said:


> Is it Christmas?
> 
> (FYI)



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPBS7dVrE1U]YouTube - You're A Mean One Mr Grinch[/ame]


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 25, 2007)

The data has subtly changed to reflect new information.


----------

